# Muslim Post - opinion on fasting and FET



## Bina K

Salaam to All,

I'm currently having my third round of FET IVF. Wanted to speak to some muslims sisters or brothers regarding their views on fasting in the month of Ramadhan whilst having FET. I'm a currently booked in next Friday for my embryo transfer and the long torturous 2ww starts. Just wanted an opinion on whether I should fast whilst I'm PUPO. I really hate missing fasts but DH and mil were saying not to fast 'just in case' as the fast are extremely long in the UK (18 - 19 hours). Confused


----------



## Inaaya

WS Bina sis, honestly I wouldn't fat while PUPO, u have to treat that time as if u are pregnant and also u will have to take meds and possibly injections which just wouldn't work as u couldn't take them all together once y open fast.  Good luck I'll watch out for your news xx


----------



## Bina K

Salaam Sister Inaaya,

Thank you for your feedback. I will consider not fasting and will speak to my consultant who alhumdulillah is Muslim too. Transfer booked for this coming Friday inshaaAllah. We excited and anxious at the same time. X


----------



## Roxy29

Salaam Bina 
Hope your feeling ok? I know how you feel for missing ramdhan fats,but you have to take this a medical journey,like innaya said you might have to take meds or pessaries etc so fasting won't be ideal,pray to Allah swt for barakah and make touba,in sha Allah you will get good news soon xxx
Which clinic are you cycling with xx


----------



## Bina K

Salaam sister Roxy,

Thank you for your post, I had my ET today so I'm officially PUPO. We manage to speak to the consultant after and even he said not to keep fasts. So will be heeding the advise and not fasting. I'm currently with Birmingham Women's hospital.  
How about yourself? Are you currently having treatment? X


----------



## Roxy29

Walikum salaam Bina
Sorry for late reply been busy working, congrats on being PUPO, how you feeling? And yes it's best not to fast as it can be risky for you,
I had my treatment in February ivf icsi after unknown infertility and that was a bfn, I'm just trying naturally again after my new clinic diagnosed me with high prolactin and I'm treated for that,just making lots of dua xxx


----------



## Inaaya

Bina have u tested yet xx


----------

